# steez rod?? how much



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all just a quick one does anyone know how much these are worth in the 6'6" spinng??

cheers tim


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I would love to know that myself, ive been looking around and cant find much info on them at all. I love the look and feel of the new steez spinning reel and would like to try to match one up with the rod.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

too much.

I think they are around the $500 mark.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Seen them around the $500 mark too. Nice bit of kit if you've got the $$$

Just took ownership of a Sol rod ($269 from MOTackle). Rated for 6-10lb line and did a snapper over nicely with it on the weekend. Top rod.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Geez, that is a bit pricey. Ill try to hunt one down for a close look before i hand out that much money for a rod.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I couldn't feel enough of a difference between the steez and the sol rods to be honest Craig.


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

thants not a bad price i got told at JV marine that they are $895 for the 6'6" spinning


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

koich said:


> I couldn't feel enough of a difference between the steez and the sol rods to be honest Craig.


Where did you find one? was it in Canberra?
Im very keen to have a look at one, ill be in Sydney in a couple of weeks so ill check out a few stores up there as well.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

No wasn't in Canberra, it was in some shop in western sydney somewhere, god knows where to be honest :lol: Penrith or Blacktown area I think.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Top of the range and a 1st class rod worth every penny of $500 if you can get one for that. 8)

You have to use quality gear before you can really appreciate the difference, and once you've done so it's pretty hard to go back to average gear.

If you can afford the Steez then go for it, not a lot around that's better.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Im really hoping i can track one down in Sydney while im up there, if they are as good as i think they are going to be ill be getting one for sure!!

Breamboy, if i do find some ill get as much info and prices as possible.


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks guys for the help, would appreciate that craig if you could find one


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

My local Tackleworld just got a Steez rod in for me to check out, 6'6 spin, $550. It is a very nice rod but for less than half the price i think its the Daiwa Advantage rod that really has got me interested out of the new range of rods.
Im going to get the advantage in baitcaster and a Tierra rod in spin, both of them for less than the Steez. :shock:


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

hey i ask at my local tackle shop again about the price and he said you cant get the steez 6'6" spin for that price you can olny get the bait cast version for that price.
Has your local tackle shop got a website very interested if they are that price


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

No, they don't. I'm sure if you ring them they'll sort you out with cheapish postage.

They are in the tackleworld chain of stores though, so you should be able to find one in Melbourne.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I assume it would be the same price at any Tackleworld store, $550 was the marked price not discounted or anything. If you cant match that price locally, as Koich said im sure they would post it for not too much extra.


----------

